# مجموعة كتب عن الغاز الطبيعي



## NOC_engineer (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذه مجموعة من الكتب هدية لكافة الأخوة الأعضاء في هذا الموقع:
Troubleshooting of Natural Gas Processing

New Concepts in Underground Storage of Natural Gas

Natural Gas Processing Handbook


----------



## ismail_92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

